# Flying Hedgehogs in Canada



## Emiry

I am wondering if you guys could tell me what I need to know for flying hedgehogs in Canada? Like what carriers are needed, what else I need, what I should include in the carrier etc. Basicly flying 101.

I am looking at getting a hedgehog, but I fly between Newfoundland and Nova Scotia a few times a year(going to school in NS live in NL) so I need to know what restrictions I will have. 

Also what airlines will take hedgehogs on board?


----------



## shaelikestaquitos

Hedgehogs are not allowed in cabin, and they can only travel with luggage... We had a member fly their hedgehog from some province (I don't remember) to Nova Scota (?) during the summer... She recorded a huuuuge temperature range, and said that she would not suggest traveling with a hedgehog via airplane after her experience.

It's probably better for you to find a pet sitter for the months when you visit your home in Newfoundland...


----------



## nikki

Also most airlines won't take pets as cargo during the winter because of the temperatures. Even if the air at ground level isn't very cold its much much colder up where the planes fly. I know when I flew to Thailand in the spring the air temp outside the plane was as low as -40C. You should call the airline you use and talk to them.


----------



## newfie_nurse

I live in Alberta and flew to newfoundland with Chloe in August during a heat wave. You have to take you hedgie on as checked baggage.
But the only time you can fly is in mid summer. I took a digital thermometer the temps even then were 9degrees at lowest to 21 at* highest * on the outside of the carrier.
I would suggest a sitter rather than even try any other time of year.

But I will send you the link to my previous thread as well. and tell you what i did


----------



## newfie_nurse

*Heres the actual thread: *http://hedgehogcentral.com/forums/viewtopic.php?f=12&t=12186&st=0&sk=t&sd=a&start=20

*ANd heres the pic of my set up:* http://s1223.photobucket.com/albums/dd507/newfie_nurse/

Oh and AIR CANADA doesnt usually accept hedgies unless they have a flight with a cargo bay . Not all their planes will carry hedgies so be certain..
Like i said I would only fly in the top heat of summer.. the flying over the atlantic is the coldest .. I mean I am glad I over done the heating of the carrier cause at 9degrees celcius she would have died.
I have a sitter for my trip home christmas, I wont chance it again knowing what i know now

*In general: * its a small pet taxi, there are many layers of fleece inside and some are zip tied up so that most of the air holes are covered so as not to allow cold air in.
The bottom is a multi layer of fleece and I bought hand warmers and placed in the front half and one on each side in the front so if it was tooo hot chloe could move to a cooler area. I also timed the hand warmers. The ones that say 10-18 hrs are best. The last on average 4-8 hours, the time on the package is only accurate when they can be reshaken or exposed to more air... Just an FYI .. I bought some and timed them all ..
my carrier was well labeled and I placed tags on top with all of my info, contacts, flight info , chloes info, vet info for where i was going and any stops overs etc. I also Placed a small pouch of food in the top pocket with the thermometer.I checked with the crew when I boarded to aske them to let me know that she WAS on OUR flight.

when you get to the airport leave urself plenty of time, u have to check in and go to security with your hedgie. Be aware that depending on the airport you will either just have to take your hedgie out of the carrier OR the entire contents will have to be removed. You will also need to ensure you have the exterior of your carrier ziptied together and when you put ur hedgie back in they usually zip tie the door shut. Ask that you stay with ur hedgie till they are taken out to the loading bay and request that your animal be the last to go as they are temperature sensitive.. Many dogs went on before Chloe even left the terminal.

*I hope this HELPS .. IF you need MORE INFO PM me*   
I would be glad to help out i feel like a pro after the trouble i had LOL


----------



## Emiry

Thanks for the info! I do have people willing to pet sit for me over the christmas break, but I do not want to leave her with anyone over the summer months so I would be so much more comfortable flying her home then, that and I might need to fly her up in auguest. I wish they would allow hedgehogs in the cabin. I actually asked my usualy compnay about it and they will only allow cat and dogs.


----------



## katdoug

Pacific coastal airlines (west coast of Canada) allows hedgehogs to fly in the cabin as carry-on! They charge either $30 or $50 dollars each way... I can't remember which. Maybe look into the smaller airlines, as they might have different policies from the large ones.


----------



## hannahlc

This post makes me so sad! I thought since Air Canada allowed small dogs as carry on they would allow hedgehogs well. I am travelling for PEI to BC in a month, and I wouldn't want to risk it if she was in cargo.


----------



## pink-ster

I would never ever risk any of my pets in a plane in cargo. not a chance. I've heard way too many stories of dogs and cats being killed or lost.
I know a lot of ppl will say they've never had a problem but thats just my opinion. Hedehogs especially with the temperature range.. jesus. 
Try and leave it at home if you can where its safe and comfortable.


----------

